# Irish in Regina SK



## tipptop (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi all
Am new to this forum. Just wondering if any Irish in Regina SK and how are you getting on? My partner is a Cabinet Maker and may have a job offer there nxt week. We have 3 kids aged 12, 4, and 7 months. How are u finding cost of living and lifestyle etc Any info would be great.


----------



## tippsnail (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Tipptop...did you go to Regina after? How are ye getting on? We are thinking of going over, we also have 3 kids, 14, 3 and 1.

What do you of cost of living? Schools etc?

Any info would be great

Tippsnail


----------

